# Rod modification



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right forum for this question, but here it goes....
I got an old Diawa 1927H 9' heavy spinner. It's rated at 1 - 4 oz and 12# - 30# for line. 
I'm thinking of cutting off some of the tip to increase the weight rating. I want to get it to handle maybe about 8oz. Is this possible, any idea about how much to cut off    

I've been reading all these posts about sharkin, and since I don't use this rod for anything, and I don't get to the surf very often, I thought I could use it as a light/medium shark rod.

Wadda ya think???

Thnx


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fin*

hopefully a Mod will move this thread for you, into the "Rod/plug/rig building section" i am sure one of the rod builder can help you out...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

cutting down the tip will change the action, not increase the wt rating Sorry


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Oh well*

I guess I'll look at other options. So taking inches off the tip only slows it down? I was thinking the heavier the tip the more weight it could handle.  

Thnx
Scott


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I second what Junkmansj said. It might increase it slightly but not 4oz. I would just look for another rod. Then you will have a light rod and a heavy rod.


----------

